# práctica profesional



## RodrigoBel

Hola

¿Alguien sabe como se dice "practica profesional" en Ingles?

Gracias,
Rodrigo


----------



## Eugin

Hola Rodrigo,
Nos falta contexto. ¿En qué áreas usarías esa frase? ¿académica/ empresarial?


----------



## araceli

Hola:

professional practice

Saludos.


----------



## RodrigoBel

Hola Eugin (lindo gato). Me refiero al trabajo, generalmenrte no remunerado, que los estudiantes egresados de las universidades realizan en distintas enmpresas para cumplir con los requisitos para titularse. Aca al menos lo llamamos asi.

Gracias por la sugerencia Aracelli.


Saludos,
Rodrigo


----------



## salvador_1_99

Im studying the last semester of my university studies and I am making my professional practices.

is this correct?


----------



## RodrigoBel

Salvador_1_99, that's correct. Thank you very much. Then "Professional practices" is the right translation.

Regards,
Rodrigo


----------



## frida-nc

Hello/Hola,
It would not be "professional practices" (plural).  Perhaps it could be used in the singular.  "Professional practice" means also simply the regular practice of a profession, so it is not necessarily unpaid work done by a student.  It would be less ambiguous to call it "field experience" or "unpaid internship."


----------



## Eugin

I agree with Frida.
*(Unpaid) internship* would be the one I`d use  

Saludos!!


----------



## lforestier

RodrigoBel said:
			
		

> Hola Eugin (lindo gato). Me refiero al trabajo, generalmenrte no remunerado, que los estudiantes egresados de las universidades realizan en distintas enmpresas para cumplir con los requisitos para titularse. Aca al menos lo llamamos asi.
> 
> Gracias por la sugerencia Aracelli.
> 
> 
> Saludos,
> Rodrigo


Entonces sería "internship" la palabra mas apropiada. No pondría yo "unpaid internship" ya que menciona que, aunque generalmente no remunerado, cabe la posibilidad de que algunos reciban paga.

*I am in my last semester of university studies and am doing my internship.*


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Yo realizé una "práctica profesional" hospitalaria no remunerada, y en la traducción al inglés de mi certificado fué "Professional training"

Saludos!


----------



## lforestier

"*Professional Training*" puede ser cualquier tipo de adiestramiento profesional. Puede ser cursos por correspondencia, clases en institutos, prácticas en empresas, etc. 
Por ende, toda práctica profesional  se puede calificar como "*professional training*" pero no todo "*professional training*" es práctica profesional.


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,

Esta claro lo que practica profesional es en español.

Pero en inglés no es lo mismo, ya que "practice", es el ejercicio de la profesión.


----------



## Chepy

Hola, estan muy buenas las definiciones, pero me gustaría saber más exactamente, por ejemplo esta bien esto:

_I have done two professional training. The first one was in the municipality of Viña del Mar and the other one was in Sernatur. _


----------



## lforestier

Una pregunta, ¿las traducciones son para un lector britanico o estadounidense?
Quizas el nombre comun varía segun el país.


----------



## Chepy

Es para U.S.A, pero seria mucha la molestia saber también para U.K????


----------



## VEROCley

RodrigoBel define "practicas profesionales" de la siguiente manera:

"Me refiero al trabajo, generalmente no remunerado, que los estudiantes egresados de las universidades realizan en distintas empresas para cumplir con los requisitos para titularse"

Eso en un contexto mexicano se llamaría* servicio social*, con la pequeña diferencia que se puede realizar antes (como muchas personas lo hacen) o después de terminar la carrera. Lo sé porque yo estoy haciendo mi servicio social y necesito hacerlo de gratis (sin remuneración) para que con la "*carta de liberación del servico*" me pueda titular en mi carrera (requisito indispensable). Una profesora americana en la universidad en la que estudio lo llama "social service". ¿Qué dicen los demás nativos?


----------



## dauda98

No. Saying social service would be absolutely wrong. I think your teacher is just using that word so the students can understand her. 

Internship is the correct word. Professional training is anything having to do with your work experience. For example, an internship would be a type of professional training. And as for professional practice....nevermind, it's something else and has nothing to do with the question posted.


----------



## RodrigoBel

Hola, Estoy complacido de que mi pregunta haya servido para aclarar una duda que, al parecer, muchos hablantes hispanos teniamos.

Conclusion: *Internship *parece ser la traduccion correcta.

Muy interesantes todas sus opiniones y comentarios,
Saludos,
Rodrigo


----------



## alelifich

*Internship* es la palabra correcta.


----------



## kallfuman

Hello, my name is Marcelta and I'm translator and irnterpreter in english.
Práctica Prefesional :apprenticeship.


----------



## dauda98

kallfuman said:


> Hello, my name is Marcelta and I'm a spanish/english translator and irnterpreter interpreter .in english.
> or
> I translate and interprete into English.
> 
> Práctica Prefesional :apprenticeship.


 
Well marcelta, allow me to correct your English.

I still think internship works better than apprenticeship (this term is used now a days only for certain jobs)


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

fsabroso said:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo realizé una "práctica profesional" hospitalaria no remunerada, y en la traducción al inglés de mi certificado fué "Professional training"
> 
> Saludos!


No se confundiría con *"formación profesional"*??


----------



## Kevyn_Arnold

kallfuman said:


> Hello, my name is Marcelta and I'm translator and irnterpreter in english.
> Práctica Prefesional :apprenticeship.


*Apprenticeship* no son las prácticas de un oficio?? o también se utiliza para las prácticas de una profesión


----------



## Mirlo

dauda98 said:


> Well marcelta, allow me to correct your English.
> 
> I still think internship works better than apprenticeship (this term is used now a days only for certain jobs)


 

I agree with you! "internship"is what is use more regularly.
saludos,


----------



## dauda98

Kevyn_Arnold said:


> *Apprenticeship* no son las prácticas de un oficio?? o también se utiliza para las prácticas de una profesión


 
In modern day English I would say that you are correct, but in the past the word internship did not exist and the term apprenticeship was the only term available.


----------



## esuteban

Para mi las palabras que se acercan mas son "professional practice" o "professional training".

Servicio social no tiene nada que ver, ya que aca en Chile hay muchos jóvenes que lo hacen y no tiene nada que ver con sus carreras, incluso, algunos son estudiantes de secundaria.


----------



## frida-nc

A doctor or lawyer who has been in business for twenty-five years has a "professional practice."  It means the practice of a profession.

"Professional training" is fine, but it is very broad, as explained earlier. It does not necessarily mean a period of service without remuneration (post #4).  Internship (unless you add the word "paid" to it) does mean that.


----------



## amydafig

You don't hear "apprenticeship" used too much any more (except on that Donald Trump show).  

Interns are usually students or recent graduates that work, usually for free, for a limited amount of time at a company in the field in which they received training.

An "apprentice" is a term usually used in skilled labor or artisanry as someone who has agreed to work in the field of interest and in return receives training in said field. 

The word "intern" is commonly used in the medical and political fields.   The intern usually has had some or most of his/her training and is putting it to practical use while the apprentice is being trained as they practice their craft.


----------



## Mirlo

amydafig said:


> You don't hear "apprenticeship" used too much any more (except on that Donald Trump show).
> 
> Interns are usually students or recent graduates that work, usually for free, for a limited amount of time at a company in the field in which they received training.
> 
> An apprentice is usually used for skilled labor or artisan who have agreed to work in the field of interest and in return receive training in said field.
> 
> The word "intern" is commonly used in the medical and political fields.   The intern usually has had some or most of his/her training and is putting it to practical use while the apprentice is being trained as they practice their craft.


----------



## liliaram

Yo pondria:  "Clinical Internship" para PRACTICAS PROFESIONALES  ya que forma parte de un curriculum escolar en donde y se dan unidades universitarias por las practicas.  



RodrigoBel said:


> Hola
> 
> ¿Alguien sabe como se dice "practica profesional" en Ingles?
> 
> Gracias,
> Rodrigo


----------



## Valesolgalactico

Según yo la forma correcta de decir "practica profesional" sería professional Internship. Ya que solo internship no es especifica.


----------



## OtroLencho

Valesolgalactico said:


> Según yo la forma correcta de decir "practica profesional" sería professional Internship. Ya que solo internship no es especifica.



It isn't?

I don't understand what else it would normally refer to, and see no reason to add the (mildly redundant but not incorrect) qualifier "professional".


----------



## FromPA

salvador_1_99 said:


> Im studying the last semester of my university studies and I am making my professional practices.
> 
> is this correct?


I am fulfilling the practicum/internship requirements of my degree. 
The way you would say it may vary by country and even by school.  In the US, practicum is understood to mean the required practical experience of working in the field.  Internship has a very specific meaning in the medical context (a required work experience for earning a medical license), but less specific in other contexts. Professional practices might be understood, but it’s not the usually way of saying it.


----------

